# Freeride und DH Locations rund um Tauberbischofsheim



## Ope (8. Januar 2006)

An alle gleichgesinnte!!!

Ich fang mal mit dem Standortübungsplatz Külsheim an, wisst ihr noch mehr?

Dann los, los an die Tastatur und posten!!!

Euer Ope


----------



## thomasWo (15. Februar 2006)

kannst du die location ein bischen genauer beschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benjamin3341 (20. Februar 2006)

bin vor kurzem nach tbb umgezogen, habe bis jetzt auch nur den truppenübungsplatz in kühlsheim gefunden, der platz in tbb ist ja nichts. Street fahren aufm dorf ist wohl auch nicht möglich, wegen unbeliebtheit bei den passanten....
wenn du aus tbb kommst, dann sag mir dochmal ob es hier überhaupt eine DDD szene gibt???
war bis jetzt immer alleine unterwegs. mann könnte ja mal einen ausritt zusammen arrangieren....
MFG Benni


----------



## Ope (25. Mai 2006)

Hi Benjamin!!!

Wenn du Lust auf gemeinsames Schreddern auf der DH Strecke Külsheim hast melde dich einfach bei mir per PM !!! Bis denne, 

de'  Ope


----------



## TeamJung (9. Januar 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich der einstieg in euren Local DH in Kühlsheim... kenn mich da nicht so aus...

VLG Pat

bei dem Wetter wollte ich mal wieder schreddern


----------



## Konaschaf (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo aus Frankfurt,

wollte demnächt mal wieder (trotz Wetter) einen "Road-Trip" mit ein paar Jungs von Wheels-Over-Frankfurt e.V. unternehmen und gerne mal eure Strecke fahren...Wie siehts aus, habt ihr da Bock drauf?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mal ne wegbeschreibung per PN zukommen lassen und wir gehen mal gemeinsam fahren?

Würde mich freuen mal wieder neues Gebiet unter den Federweg zu bekommen!

LG,

Konaschaf


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich komm aus Bad Mergentheim.

Hab gehÃ¶rt es soll in Paimar ne strecke geben...mit ein paar dirts...
bin gerade dabei ein paar leute zusammen zu suchen und hier selbst was zu machen
In WÃ¼rzburg gibts die Skatehalle, und auch ca. 2 strecken findet man auch auf youtube ein paar vids von!

HÃ¤tte mal lust mit jemandem die KÃ¼hlsheimer strecke in Angriff zu nehmen!

LG


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

verstehe deinen post zwar net ganz (naja laut Ope lebe ich ja auch im wald...) aber wenn du meinst mal mit uns in külsheim fahren zu wollen.......gerne einfach hier drinne weiterschreiben oder PN an ope oder mich...
du kommst aus mgh? ich aus niederstetten! liegt dann schon ma klasse aufm weg nach külsheim ;-)
wolln jetzt in der "winterpause" auch wieder bissle was bauen.
Bilder in meiner oder opes gallerie


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> verstehe deinen post zwar net ganz (naja laut Ope lebe ich ja auch im wald...) aber wenn du meinst mal mit uns in külsheim fahren zu wollen.......gerne einfach hier drinne weiterschreiben oder PN an ope oder mich...
> du kommst aus mgh? ich aus niederstetten! liegt dann schon ma klasse aufm weg nach külsheim ;-)
> wolln jetzt in der "winterpause" auch wieder bissle was bauen.
> Bilder in meiner oder opes gallerie


 Was brauchen wir ? Schaufeln,Pickel,Rechen,Stampfer,Pfähle,Nägel,VS-Hammer,Kübel,Säge,Balken,Bretter,Pfosten,Rabitzdraht,Minibagger,Radlader,Tagebaubagger,????,also was ist,was brauchen wir.


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (30. Oktober 2008)

Wo wollt ihr bauen?
Ich kÃ¶nnte ein bisschen helfen!!!

Ja Winter :/ jetzt hab ich ein neues bike und es schneit...
"Winterpause" gibts fÃ¼r mich nur bis Feb.^^


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

also erst mal gibt es keine winterpause !!   
bauen und fahrn woll ma einfach wieder etwas mehr in külsheim weil die parks ja so ziemlich alle übern winter dicht machen. datum kommt spontan ich schreib dann hier rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Was brauchen wir ? Schaufeln,Pickel,Rechen,Stampfer,Pfähle,Nägel,VS-Hammer,Kübel,Säge,Balken,Bretter,Pfosten,Rabitzdraht,Minibagger,Radlader,Tagebaubagger,????,also was ist,was brauchen wir.


 Und,was brauchen wir ?


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

@gerd: bring einfach ma alles mit was in dein t2 nei basst;-)


----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

Ähem .... was wollt ihr wo bauen??? Ohne den Hausmeister geht da mal gar nix ...... .
Ok, es wären da schon ein paar Dingelchen ...... 
Der Kicker nach dem Drop mus fertig gemacht werden, der Mini-Anlieger nach dem Tunnel muß wachsen, der Anlieger oben braucht auch noch viel viel Erde Vor den Rinnen-Sprung soll ein Steinfeld. Der Rinnen-Sprung sollte größer werden (höher u. Weiter) ........
Also von vornherein 5 Tage mit 10 Mann 

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> @gerd: bring einfach ma alles mit was in dein t2 nei basst;-)


 Mist, also doch mit den Händen arbeiten,die Bagger kriege ich net in mein doka.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Mist, also doch mit den Händen arbeiten,die Bagger kriege ich net in mein doka.


Also doch mit den Baggern kommen.,was der Ope so alles vorhat,ts ts ts ts .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

So wisst ihr was zu tun ist  ....
Hab' nie gesagt das es leicht ist, war bisher schon sauviel Arbeit .....
Mitzubringen wären Schaufeln, Schubkarre, Heckenschere, Mini-Säge, Spaten, Nägel, Hammer usw. ....................

de Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

huhu hausmeister^^ wie wärs wieder mit nem drop is die kompression?



und noch nen chickenway fürn gerd *duckundweg*


----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst rechts vom Kanten-Drop??? Da können wir nix bauen weils sofort eingerissen werden würde ..... . Es muss viel mit Erde gebaut werden.

de Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

dann bauen wir das ding eben aus viel erde ;-) ich will den auch ma springen und die macht der kompression spühren


----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Macht ...... die wirst du spüren ..... Wenn wir den fettesten Kicker der Welt gebaut haben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> So wisst ihr was zu tun ist  ....
> Hab' nie gesagt das es leicht ist, war bisher schon sauviel Arbeit .....
> Mitzubringen wären Schaufeln, Schubkarre, Heckenschere, Mini-Säge, Spaten, Nägel, Hammer usw. ....................
> 
> de Ope


Habe ich doch schon in #9 geschrieben,ok,hatte die Schubkarre vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Du meinst rechts vom Kanten-Drop??? Da können wir nix bauen weils sofort eingerissen werden würde ..... . Es muss viel mit Erde gebaut werden.
> 
> de Ope


Na dann laßt mich ma ran,Hangsicherung mit Pfählen und so,kenn mich a´bisserl aus.Mache mal Bilder von meinen Spots.


----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

Schubkarre ist mega-wichtig ...... hab' aber keine ....


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

nimm den viano


----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

Du bist wohl ein bischen bekloppt, oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

naja ich dachte jetzt wo auch schon erde aufm dach ist .....


----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

*WAR* ..... Erde auf dem Dach *WAR* ....


----------



## Puky Pitt (31. Oktober 2008)

naja dann nehmen wir eben doch ne schubkarre könnte da bestimmt was mitbringen wir haben davon mehr wie wir brauchen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> naja dann nehmen wir eben doch ne schubkarre könnte da bestimmt was mitbringen wir haben davon mehr wie wir brauchen


 Vergesse nicht das Durchwurfsieb mitzunehmen,Du weißt mein CW soll schön glatt werden.


----------



## Ope (31. Oktober 2008)

Wollen wir am Sonntag in Külsheim fahren, wie schauts aus???

Alternativ könnten wir auch Winterberg rocken bevor sie zumachen ......

de Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (1. November 2008)

külsheim wär mir irgendwie fast lieber. die letzten wochen haben für meine verhältnisse ziemlich viel geld gekostet..außerdem kann ich sonntag morgen net vor 10ne auf der matte stehn. also wegen mir lieber külsheim diggen auch wenn wibe gar net schlecht wär.


----------



## Puky Pitt (1. November 2008)

also morgen dann definitiv külsheim ! (oder ope?) 
Dig'n'Ride! bring meine kiste mit ope;-)


----------



## Ope (1. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> also morgen dann definitiv külsheim ! (oder ope?)
> Dig'n'Ride! bring meine kiste mit ope;-)



Klar nehme ich dein Mopped mit ..... also die Teile die ich noch nicht verkauft habe  -----> E-B..


----------



## CrossTec (1. November 2008)

Wann seid ihr dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (1. November 2008)

Ab Mittag, denke so ab 13/14 Uhr ........
Wäre schon cool den Drop mal mit dem Rennrad rauszuhauen  .....

de Ope


----------



## CrossTec (1. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ab Mittag, denke so ab 13/14 Uhr ........
> Wäre schon cool den Drop mal mit dem Rennrad rauszuhauen  .....
> 
> de Ope



Schad, ist zu spät. Da wollt ich schon wieder zu Hause sein.
Probiers doch mal mit nem Rennrad. No risk, no fun!


----------



## Ope (1. November 2008)

ich meinte eher du mit deinem Rennrad ...... 
Oder womit wolltest du kommen?

de Ope

P.S: erst mal ausschlafen, gemütlich und ausgiebig frühstücken ......


----------



## CrossTec (1. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> ich meinte eher du mit deinem Rennrad ......
> Oder womit wolltest du kommen?
> 
> de Ope
> ...



Wenn dann mit dem Auto! Radeln is nich wegen akuter Rüsselpest!
Der Renner ist immer noch bei Rotwild wegen neuem Make up.


----------



## Ope (1. November 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Wenn dann mit dem Auto! Radeln is nich wegen akuter Rüsselpest!
> Der Renner ist immer noch bei Rotwild wegen neuem Make up.



Rüsselpest ist momentan ein Kassenschlager .... kenne kaum jemanden der sie nicht hat .... mich eingeschlossen. 

de Ope


----------



## yoyojas (2. November 2008)

Hi hi hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (2. November 2008)

ich hab keine rüsselpest *hurra*


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

*Loooos Looooos Ihr Faulen Säcke, Raus Aus Den Federn !!!! [/B 
*


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Schaufel, Hammer, Säge, Heckenschere............ such' ......... wühl'


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Schaufel, Hammer, Säge, Heckenschere............ such' ......... wühl'


Moin Ope, ja ja,S u p e r Werkstatt,aber der Rest ......


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Wie jetzt??? Welcher *Rest*???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Wie jetzt??? Welcher *Rest*???


.....na,..such wühl,


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Schaufel, Hammer, Säge, Heckenschere............ such' ......... wühl'


 Und wieso "Heckenschere" ,dafür gibbet das große Haumesser.


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Muss* DRINGENDST* aufräumen 
Ich freu mich soooo, schaufeln, basteln, rumrollen, danach DVD reinziehen und lecker Schnitzel mampfen .......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Puky mach doch biddö ein paar Bilder von Eurem Spöts,will ´mal sehen wie es dort ausschaut


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Puky mach doch biddö ein paar Bilder von Eurem Spöts,will ´mal sehen wie es dort ausschaut



Komm doch her ....... 
(kuckst du Ope's Galerie "Home Track"), so siehts da aus .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Komm doch her .......
> (kuckst du Ope's Galerie "Home Track"), so siehts da aus .....


 Jaha,kenne ich doch schon,aber man erkennt die einzelnen Spots nicht sooo gut,fitze fatze.


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Jaha,kenne ich doch schon,aber man erkennt die einzelnen Spots nicht sooo gut,fitze fatze.



Wer ist Fitze Fatze  ???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Wer ist Fitze Fatze  ???


Gott Ope,ist so´n Spruch wie z.B....Der Bär ist los,holy shit,nachts ist es kälter als draußen,da geht die Post ab,komm´ gut drauf(und wieder runter),ich bin aber doofer als Du,Poseidon hilf,u n d  s o  w e i d e r .


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Gott Ope,ist so´n Spruch wie z.B....Der Bär ist los,holy shit,nachts ist es kälter als draußen,da geht die Post ab,komm´ gut drauf(und wieder runter),ich bin aber doofer als Du,Poseidon hilf,u n d  s o  w e i d e r .



Wenn dann "doofer *ALS* wie du .......  :


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Wenn dann "doofer *ALS* wie du ....... :


 E  S   I S T   E I N  S P R U C H !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,Mach mich ´net wuschelich(auch´n Spruch),sonst gehen wirklich in den Hauring(kein Spruch)


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Komm' doch .... komm doch ..... Feigling  !!!!
Nanana  .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Komm' doch .... komm doch ..... Feigling  !!!!
> Nanana  .....


Wart Er nur,wen einer meiner wieder gescheit krabbeln kann tragen wir´s aus,klatsch,klatsch(Fehdehandschuhvordiefüßwerf).So,suche Er die Waffen aus!


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wart Er nur,wen einer meiner wieder gescheit krabbeln kann tragen wir´s aus,klatsch,klatsch(Fehdehandschuhvordiefüßwerf).So,suche Er die Waffen aus!



Ok, ich nehme an,  Bad Wilbad der DH 1 ist die Waffe meiner Wahl  ..............


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Was ist mit Matze und Yasmin ??? Wäret ihr auch am Start???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ok, ich nehme an, Bad Wilbad der DH 1 ist die Waffe meiner Wahl  ..............


,schluck,seufz,ok da muß ich jetzt durch,aber ich mit´m Rollator(den kann ich besser wegwerfen).....Suche dringend Sekundant,bitte laßt mich jetzt in dieser schweren Zeit nicht hängen:kotz:


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Das wird mein Triumph !!! Gerd mit nem Rolator durch den DH 1 
Ich werde es genießen ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Das wird mein Triumph !!! Gerd mit nem Rolator durch den DH 1
> Ich werde es genießen ......


Das wird dann so gemacht!Aber dann mit allem drum und dran,Sekundanten,Bild und Ton,RK,Support.Genaue Modalitäten und Zeitpunkt werden Ope´s und mein Sekundant(in) zu gegebener Zeit bekanntgeben.Es gibt kein zurück!!!!!Ich sage nur:"Rollator veni,vidi vici",Jepp.


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Ok, die Sekundanten *müssen* aber Zylinder tragen, der Form halber 

P.S: Signaturen sind nicht dazu da permanent geändert zu werden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ok, die Sekundanten *müssen* aber Zylinder tragen, der Form halber
> 
> P.S: Signaturen sind nicht dazu da permanent geändert zu werden


 Und ja,mit allem drum und dran!!!!!!,doch doch doch,ich ändere was ich W  I  L  L !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

ich glaube Pukky ist gerade gekommen 
Muss mal aufmachen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Biddöö,suche dringend Sekundant(in) für Duell Ope+Big Hit vs Schildktoete+Rollator,laßt mich nicht Hängen!


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

*Gerdche*; immer .... wenn du dich mal schwach,einsam, nutzlos, und verlassen   fühlst ......

denke daran;

*DU* warst einmal das schnellste und stärkste Sperma deiner Gruppe


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> *Gerdche*; immer .... wenn du dich mal schwach,einsam, nutzlos, und verlassen fühlst ......
> 
> denke daran;
> 
> *DU* warst einmal das schnellste und stärkste Sperma deiner Gruppe


 Nicht Du ,mit Dir ich mich werd duellieren


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

nu is Pukky da .....  .....


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

@ Gerdche;
Was soll Pukky denn genau fotofieren????


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Gerdche;
> Was soll Pukky denn genau fotofieren????


 Wo man Eure Spots am besten sieht,seitlich am Besten.Da kann ich mir eher ein Bild machen.


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Gääääääääärd !!!!!


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Ok, wird gemacht


----------



## Ope (2. November 2008)

Aaaalsooo wir sind dann mal auf der Strecke !!!


----------



## Puky Pitt (2. November 2008)

we´r back now!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (8. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Also, Sonntag (09.11.08) um 11.00 Uhr an der Strecke Külsheim. Wer kann, bringt Holz und Werkzeug mit.
> 
> Happy Trails !!!
> 
> Gruß Ope



nur damit ihr bescheid wisst;-)


----------



## Ope (8. November 2008)

Gelöscht weil falsch ... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Ope (10. November 2008)

Es war mal wieder bombig, Pics haben wir diesmal keine gemacht.
Der Fahrspaß stand im Vordergrund 

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder bombig, Pics haben wir diesmal keine gemacht.
> Der Fahrspaß stand im Vordergrund
> 
> Gruß vom Ope


Bilder,ich will die Krater sehen !


----------



## Ope (10. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Bilder,ich will die Krater sehen !



Lies mal richtig .... wir haben keine Bilder gemacht diesmal ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Lies mal richtig .... wir haben keine Bilder gemacht diesmal ......


Bezog sich auf "bombig",gibt es "Krater",seid Ihr "Eingeschlagen" ?,Verletzte ?,wieviele ?,deformierte Räder ?.Oder doch eher so,bombig......spaßig,toll,super,geil.Gibt es einen Bericht darüber ?,wann und wo erscheint er ?,werden Bilder nachgereicht ?,Interviews ?,Statements ?,werden die Krater vermessen ?......Ist es zuviel verlangt mich aufzuklären ??.


----------



## Ope (13. November 2008)

Es war eben bombig im Sinne von Superaffentittengeil  
Alle Räder und Fahrer noch ganz 

de Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (13. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Superaffentittengeil


heißt das nicht "alditütengeil"?

ja uns gehts gut! aber die schnecken hatten keine chance;-)


----------



## Ope (13. November 2008)

Nein keine ......... nicht die geringste .... 
Und, die waren heiiiisss .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (13. November 2008)

*WICHTIG !!!*

Aufgrund der angespannten Situation und der anscheinend im Moment verstärkten Poizeikontrollen an der "Rinne" in Darmstadt wird das "Beerfelden Revival Treffen" dort *NICHT* stattfinden.
Ist leider schade, aber besser so.
Ich für meinen Teil werde am 23.11.08 als alternative am Local DH Race in Osternohe (bei Nürnberg) an den Start gehen.

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. November 2008)

wir könnten morgen schlittenfahrn in külsheim  mhh der drop...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. November 2008)

Nix da,Snowboard mit Propellerantrieb war ausgemacht!


----------



## Ope (23. November 2008)

Dafür haben wir in Bretzingen die bessere Piste 
schöööön lang, da bauen wir nen Kicker rein 

YEEEEHAAAA !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. November 2008)

Was nutzt die bessere Piste,Schnee ist morgen wieder weg.


----------



## Puky Pitt (24. November 2008)

an der bergstraße vllt! wir werden schlittendowhnhill fahrn! da fällt mir ein der bikepark in hindelang allgäu is im winter ne rodelbahn. war da schon! is der hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Hey Jungs in Sachsenhausen gibts ne coole DH strecke! Mit 1,5 Meter Drop und so. War letzt erst mit mein zweit Bike dort und des is immer wieder schööööön


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

@ Genau-Der ;
Mach' Sachen .... darfst du denn dort fahren?
Hast du die Erlaubnis der Locals? Ich glaube nicht das die Erbauer das so lustig finden. Du solltest vorher zumindest fragen (sind hier im Forum).
Und ganz wichtig; Die Rinne wird zur Zeit NICHT befahren!!!
Falls du möchtest kannst du aber gerne mal mit uns fahren, einfach per PN melden. 
Wegen der Strecke in Sachsenhausen bitte PN an die Nutzer "naruto" oder "Tobi :>" .

Gruß Ope


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi, kennt jemand von euch die Erbauer "betreiber" der strecke im Wald bei Krensheim?

WÃ¼rde mich gerne mal mit denen kurz schlieÃen!


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

âDennisâ schrieb:


> Hi, kennt jemand von euch die Erbauer "betreiber" der strecke im Wald bei Krensheim?
> 
> WÃ¼rde mich gerne mal mit denen kurz schlieÃen!



Setz' dich mit Puky Pitt in Verbindung ......

GruÃ Ope


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (8. Dezember 2008)

wann seid ihr denn mal wieder auf eurer home trail unterwegs?

wÃ¼rd mich euch gerne mal anschlieÃen mit meinem Hardtail^^


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise Sonntags, zur Zeit ist das natürlich wetterabhängig.
Schreibe Puky ne PN und frage ob er dich beim nächsten Mal mitnehmen kann.

de Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (8. Dezember 2008)

@Dennsi: Sollte kein Problem sein. Kann dir bescheid geben, und auch weiterhin hier drinne lesen dann dort sagen wir immer bescheid wenn wir stiggln gehn;-) 

@Ope: wie gehts meinen Baby´s???


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

Bestens  , manchmal hört man seltsame Geräusche aus dem Keller ......
Ich glaube die haben heimlich Sex 

Ope


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Genau-Der ;
> Mach' Sachen .... darfst du denn dort fahren?
> Hast du die Erlaubnis der Locals? Ich glaube nicht das die Erbauer das so lustig finden. Du solltest vorher zumindest fragen (sind hier im Forum).
> Und ganz wichtig; Die Rinne wird zur Zeit NICHT befahren!!!
> ...


 

Ich kenne die locals. ..
zumindest den Daniel, weil von dem weiß ich ja von der strecke


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

@Genau DER ;

Dann passts ja 
Lass' mich raten, dein Zweitbike ist ein Pitch ..... ???

Gruß Ope


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

aber ich bin grad dabei mir de DH line richtung Erftal runter zu bauen auch in so ner schlucht drinne.
könnt ja mal kommen wenn se fertig is


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

Ins Erftal???
Pitch stimmt, oder?

Gruß Ope


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Was meinstn damit??
bin grad verwirrt!!


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

Zu Frage 1: Ich komme aus dem Erftal, daher meine Neugier wo du da baust.
Richtung TBA runter?

Zu Frage 2: Ist dein "Zweitbike" ein Pitch?

Gruß Ope


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Frage 1 : Nicht TBA sondern viel weiter vorne! des ist schon fast vor Riedern in ner Schlucht. Aber ich versuche so wenig wie möglich northshore zu bauen.
Frage 2: *Focus Dirt* Decision 12.9 und seit neuestem ein wheeler hornet 10 BJ. 2008


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

Prima Location, da hats ordentlich Gefälle und ein paar HM (Länge)kommen auch zusammen . Da du ja selber baust nimmst du mir wohl nicht krumm das ich nachgehakt habe wie du zur Sachsenhausener Strecke kommst?

Gruß Ope


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja schon. . .
bei mir soll ja auch net jeder wisendass ich baue. . .
also ich mein hald die kindergartenbiker.
Die Strecke wird wohl noch en bissl dauern, weil zurzeit is des sau matschig da.
nächstes Frühjahr is sie befahrbar
Wir ca. 1,3 km lang und mit 300 hm!!!   also relativ lang


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

Gerade jetzt ist Zeit zu bauen, da der Boden schön weich ist. Dann bis Frühjahr ruhen lassen damit sich alles setzt, so wirds bombenfest .... .
In Külsheim bauen wir immer im Winter.

Gruß Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (9. Dezember 2008)

wir bauen doch immer^^ aber is schon richtig mal ordentl drauf schneien regnen lassen dann sezt sich alles schön. außer man hat gleich lehmboden;-)


----------



## yoyojas (10. Dezember 2008)

wir sind auf entzughilfe hilfe


----------



## Puky Pitt (10. Dezember 2008)

yoyojas schrieb:


> wir sind auf entzughilfe hilfe



oh ha da muss ma aber was gegen tun! net das ihr noch clean werdet. naja obwohl...jeder gute junky is bisher rückfällig geworden;-) 

ists in rheinhessen immer noch sonnig? 

Gruß


----------



## yoyojas (11. Dezember 2008)

jetzt haben wir schon neue bikesund können nicht fahren
nein bei uns ist das wetter richtig schlecht


----------



## Puky Pitt (11. Dezember 2008)

bei uns ist alles weiß. also ideale bedingungen;-) nur sind meine bikes bei ope daheim ...


----------



## Ope (11. Dezember 2008)

Alles voll mit dem weissen Dreckszeugs, ich will vor meiner OP unbedingt nochmal fahren, wer weiss wie lange ich dann nicht kann (darf) .....

MIST !!!!

Ich hoffe zum WE verschwindet der Kram wieder .....

Gruß Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (17. Dezember 2008)

wie schaut es dieses WE aus? bzw jetzt müss ma ope seine op abwarten...GoodLuck!


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. Dezember 2008)

also höchstwahrscheins werden wir am Sonntag wieder mal bissle fahrn gehn. wer wäre denn dabei?


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. Dezember 2008)

kann eventl auch welche mitnehmen.

Niederstetten - Weikersheim - Bad Mergentheim - Lauda - TBB

kommt aber im großen und ganzen darauf welchen fahrbaren motorisierten untersatz ich bekomme^^ also ebenfalls wer bock hat mir PM.

Gruß Puky


----------



## Puky Pitt (24. Dezember 2008)

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN UND NEN GUTEN RUTSCH IN 2009
WIR SEHN UNS AUFM TRAIL oder bei Downhill Domination gell Ope^^

GRUß PUKY​


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Dezember 2008)

Puky,das Rot brennt sehr in den Augen!


----------



## F.I.N. (17. Februar 2009)

salut,

bin wahrscheinlich in 1 oder 2 wochen mal für paar tage in tbb meine eltern besuchen. kenn mich aber trailmäßig nicht aus 

würde wenn ihr fahren geht, gern mein bike mitnehmen...und mich euch anschließen.

grüße


----------



## Widu (19. Februar 2009)

Falls CC: Samstags 13.45 Uhr schräg gegenüber vom Schunder.

Tempo eher ruhig, Dauer ca. 2-3h


Grüße

W.


----------



## HerbyAIC (14. März 2009)

hy leute,
wie sieht es sonntag in Külsheim aus?

wäre mal zu besuch da.


----------



## Ope (14. März 2009)

Ich bin im Renovier-Streß. bis Anfang April ist nix mit fahren drin ..... seufz

Gruß Ope


----------



## mau_li (16. März 2009)

@HerbyAIC

Cooler Tag war echt sehr geil gestern können wir echt öfter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (16. März 2009)

Stimmt ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

An die üblichen Verdächtigen, was geht in Külsheim ?


----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2009)

Nicht viel, sind doch immer in Beerfelden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Toll, wieso sagt mir das niemand ?


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (6. August 2009)

ein paar freunde und ich haben uns inzwischen eine sehr schÃ¶ne strecke gebaut, mit fast allem was das MTBler herz begehrt: Road Gap, Wippe, Drop, Northshores, Balance segment, dirt kicker, treppen, anlieger sind im bau!

sobald sie fertig ist, werde ich auch den ort preisgeben!

soll aber nicht zu nem groÃen spot werden, kÃ¶nnte sonst unter umstÃ¤nden jemandem mit wenig verstÃ¤ndnis zum opfer fallen!

wie siehts eig. in kÃ¼hlsheim aus?

wann seid ihr denn dort unterwegs?


----------



## Ope (7. August 2009)

Kaum noch, wir haben ja jetzt quasi unseren eigenen Bikepark in Beerfelden (Vereinstrainingsgelände).


----------



## Widu (25. Januar 2010)

âDennisâ schrieb:


> ein paar freunde und ich haben uns inzwischen eine sehr schÃ¶ne strecke gebaut, mit fast allem was das MTBler herz begehrt: Road Gap, Wippe, Drop, Northshores, Balance segment, dirt kicker, treppen, anlieger sind im bau!
> 
> sobald sie fertig ist, werde ich auch den ort preisgeben!
> 
> ...




Wie schaut das aus, seid ihr fertig? Kann man sich das Ganze mal anschauen?


In KÃ¼lsheim ist nicht mehr viel, oder?


War am Samstag mal oben, aber auÃer einer Motorradspur war da nichts im Schnee zu entdecken.


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Mai 2010)

ja külsheim dürfte mittlerweile so ziemlich eingeschlafen sein. schön war die zeit. aber wie schon von ope geschrieben fahren wir hauptsächlich nur noch in Beerfelden.


----------



## mtblukas (8. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,

Wollte den alten Thread mal wieder rausholen.

Komme aus Weikersheim und suche ein paar FR oder auch DH Strecken in der Umgebung die heute noch zu gebrauchen sind? Gibts da noch was?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (14. August 2012)

Eher nicht. Eventl in der Dörzbacher Ecke vllt. 
Du bist doch Ela's Bruder oder? Kannst dich gern mal via PN melden. Vllt können wir dich mal wo mit hin nehmen. Bin öfters mit nem Kumpel aus Harthausen unterwegs. 

Gruß Puky


----------



## Fatmatt (7. Juni 2013)

Hi, bin neu in Hardheim und suche nach Strecken, Ich fahre DJ, DH und All mountain. Will gern die trails in Kulsheim probieren! Kannst du mir damit hilfen_
Matt


----------



## nmnn (18. August 2013)

[email protected]

bin nach Jahren der Abstinenz wieder dem Fieber verfallen und suche Leute die Spass am fahren haben. Gibts in der Ecke Hardheim/Külsheim derzeit noch irgendwas sinnvolles, oder muss ich mich weiter weg von hier zum fahren orientieren?

Gruß Sascha


----------

